# Kadee into LGB Mikado front coupler box



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Kadee into LGB Mikado front coupler box 
The HedgeApple RioGram RR will soon be getting another LGB loco to go with the existing Mikado. The opportunity to doublehead prompted me to replace the dummy [stock] front coupler with a Kadee. 
To change the coupler, first remove the front pilot assembly. Then take a pair of needlenose pliers and pull out the original LGB dummy coupler. 








Cut the Kadee #830 body mount coupler component as shown. Drill with a 1/16" bit. The hole could be up to 1/8" closer to the head than shown. 








Drill the mounting box. 
















Checking coupler height indicated that I needed to grind down the bottom side of the coupler shank and shim the topside. A small cotter pin was chosen to connect the box to coupler. 
























The pilot assembly was reinstalled. Here the washers and cotter pin are not yet painted. 








Coupler allignment is checked again. 








Washers, cotter pin and coupler are painted. Loco is ready to doublehead. 








The smaller size Kadee would look more protytical, but I have enough vertical transitions that the larger coupler was the better choice. 
JimC.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Great job Jim, 
I finally will be getting one of these tommarrow and the conversion tips couldnt be more timly... 
Thanks 
Nick


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim...nice work! 

Seems maybe keep the line of coupler conversions going as it seems that is a sourse of questions here. 

Bubba


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Thanks for the info and how to with detailed pics! I will add this to my to do list  

Which number Kadee did you use?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
I used a Kadee 830. 
Above is edited to include this ommision. 
Thanks for asking. 
JimC.


----------

